# AGR points plus cash reservation news



## guest (Dec 1, 2016)

I called AGR and asked about this: it's still not possible to book a trip using both points and cash.

Earlier statements told us they would have that capability during 2016; not happening it looks like.

Any "insider" info as to when and if this will be implemented?


----------



## jebr (Dec 2, 2016)

No news, but one way to work around the limitation is by buying the number of points you need to make your reservation. It's rather imprecise (as I think the lowest amount that can be bought is 500 points) but if you're just a few points shy of a redemption, it's a decent way to get a few extra points quickly.


----------

